# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Adele Silva and Amy Nuttal

## chec2k

I remember reading whispers that the two do not get along and had many backstage fights on set. Is it then a coincidence that as soon as Amy (Chloe) leaves Adele (Kelly) returns?.

Is there any truth to this?

----------


## Trinity

If only there was someone that they both hated!

----------


## Treacle

Both rubbish characters who got/get on my nerves so not sorry to see the back of Chloe and wish Kelly would go again too  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jilz_

They weren't in emmerdale at the same time, were they?

----------


## stacyefc

i used to like amy nutall and i felt sorry for her when ben (scott) cheated on her.  However i was reading somethin ghte other day about her getting banned from driving and she turned round and went "am too famous to get the bus"

that just put me off her

----------


## Jilz_

I remember reading that as well. Probably wasn't the best defence she could have come up with!

----------


## Keating's babe

You do wonder though whether stories like that are true.   :Ponder:  

I didn't mind Chloe at first, but then they turned her character in to a wannabe superbitch and then I went right off her.

Ooh just had a flashback of the soapstars family that were in Emmerdale, but for the life of me can't remember their family name.  Although shouldn't be surprised...  :Rotfl:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeh i agree

----------

